
Sex workers returned to SF streets after Backpage.com shut down - tortilla
https://www.sfchronicle.com/crime/article/The-Scanner-Sex-workers-returned-to-SF-streets-13304257.php
======
forkLding
Sex work should be legalized.

Making it illegal has only done wonders for pimps and traffickers. Nor has it
deterred any persistent customers.

~~~
DoreenMichele
I'm for _decriminalization_ , which is a more strongly pro worker's rights
position. Beyond that, I agree with you.

(Though the word gets used in a contradictory fashion, so if you google it,
you might find my remark confusing.)

------
pssm
There's a good 'Reply All' episode about this problem:
[https://www.gimletmedia.com/reply-all/119-no-more-safe-
harbo...](https://www.gimletmedia.com/reply-all/119-no-more-safe-harbor).

